# Cristobal Tapia De Veer, and Theodore Shapiro Win Emmy Awards !



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

Cristobal Tapia De Veer, and Theodore Shapiro Win Emmy Awards ! 

For White Lotus, and Severance. They both deserve it. Two great soundtracks, love both of them. 

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2022/09/04/2022-emmy-awards-winners-announced/

Congratulations to both Cristobal, and Theodore.


----------



## KEM (Sep 4, 2022)

Shapiro is so good, and he’s one of the main reasons why Ludwig is where he’s at to this day so I have a massive respect for him, not only for making amazing music, but for helping to develop the greatest composer to ever live!!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

KEM said:


> Shapiro is so good, and he’s one of the main reasons why Ludwig is where he’s at to this day so I have a massive respect for him, not only for making amazing music, but for helping to develop the greatest composer to ever live!!


Hi @KEM,

I know you are a Big Ludwig fan. But for me, the greatest composer to ever live, is J.S. Bach. God Bless his soul.


----------



## Ray Sharp (Sep 4, 2022)

Great to see an Ableton user winning an Emmy


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2022)

Ray Sharp said:


> Great to see an Ableton user winning an Emmy


Which one uses Ableton ?


----------



## signalpath (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Sep 5, 2022)

signalpath said:


>




Ludwig!! Love that movie and that soundtrack


----------



## Ray Sharp (Sep 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Which one uses Ableton ?


Cristobal Tapia de Veer uses Ableton as his main DAW. Love his unique style, so refreshing.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2022)

Ray Sharp said:


> Cristobal Tapia de Veer uses Ableton as his main DAW. Love his unique style, so refreshing.


Thanks 

I love the way he uses percussion, and special fx type vocals in 'White Lotus' soundtrack. Very unique.


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 5, 2022)

I'll take any opportunity to gratuitously post one of the best ever tv theme songs


----------



## blaggins (Sep 6, 2022)

The White Lotus soundtrack is incredible and so refreshing. Very well deserved! Had that sucker on repeat for weeks after we watched the show (which is also incredible by the way).


----------



## KEM (Sep 6, 2022)

I just listened to the entire Severance score and oh my god it’s incredible, absolutely deserves the win it got


----------

